# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  HTML 5 vs. Silverlight

## HanneSThEGreaT

Hello again, it is me again - I feel quite lonely here in this forum as I'm the only one that seems to be posting...  :Confused: 

Anyways.

With the coming of HTML 5, many people say that it is going to give Silverlight and Flash ( silverlight especially ) a run for their money.  How does Silverlight actually compare to HTML 5?

----------

